# Mp3 plattformübergreifend einbetten



## nordi (20. März 2007)

Hi, ein Kumpel von mir will auf seiner Internetseite MP3s von seinen Hörspielen Probeweise online stellen. Dies soll möglichst plattformübergreifend sein - also sowohl für Mac, Windows und Linux abhörbar sein. Ist MP3 dafür das richtige Format? Wie würdet ihr vorgehen? Am bestens wäre natürlich, wenn der User einfach den Link klickt und das Hörspiel abspielt.

Grüße aus dem regnerischen Köln

Marius


----------



## Enumerator (30. Mai 2007)

Du hast die Frage schon beantwortet.


----------



## nordi (30. Mai 2007)

Hi, ich hab folgendes komisches Problem. Also in Firefox läuft das ganze problemlos -aber der Internet Explorer schmiert immer ab.. also ich hab eine Tabelle wo mehrere Lieder eingebettet sind.


```
<table width="300" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
        <tr>
          <td width="284"><div align="right">
            <embed src="../audio/01 Spiegel des Schreckens.mp3" width="114" height="23" controls="playbutton" name="foobar" autostart="false" mastersound></embed>
          </div></td>
          <td width="16">&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
      </table>
      </div></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><img src="audio/img/1.jpg" width="307" height="116" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
        <tr>
          <td width="284"><div align="right">
            <embed src="../audio/02 Und tanze durch die Tr&auml;nen.mp3" width="114" height="23" controls="playbutton" name="foobar" autostart="false" mastersound></embed>
          </div></td>
          <td width="16">&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
    </table> [...] das geht immer so weiter
```

Im Firefox lädt er auch alle Lieder und man sie abspielen - der Internet Explorer friert ein und es klappt nix mehr! Woran liegt das? Wäre sehr dankbar für ne Antwort!


----------



## Enumerator (30. Mai 2007)

Tag!

Als erstes mal eine gut gemeinte Kritik: Warum Tabellen? Und wenn schon, warum dann ein <div>-Tag in einer Zelle, nur um den Inhalt auszurichten? Und dann noch nicht mal mit CSS?

Ich meine das hier:
	
	
	



```
<td width="284"><div align="right">
```
Wie wär's mit ... 
	
	
	



```
<td width="284" align="right">
```
 ... wenn schon Tabellen? Naja, egal.

Der Absturz des IE kann mehrere Ursachen haben:

Er ist von Microsoft
Er kommt mit den Umlauten im Pfad nicht klar
Er ist von Microsoft
Er kommt mit zu vielen EMBEDs nicht klar
Er ist von Microsoft
Und und und ...

Versuch's mal mit weniger <embed> oder greif' auf die Methode des Verlinkens zurück - letzteres würde ich bevorzugen. Du könntest ja auch nur ein <embed> einbinden und mittels JavaScript eine Art Playlist basteln, die die URI des Objektes dynamisch ändert ...

Gruß
Enum


----------



## nordi (30. Mai 2007)

Ok, hab die ganzen Umlaute entfernt. Der IE sagt immer: "Im Plugin dieser Seite ist ein Fehler aufgetreten" und "Das Plugin wurde nicht korrekt initialisiert"?

Woran kann das liegen? Beim FF klappt das alles?

*// EDIT*

Ok, hat sich erledigt! Es klappt nun! Kann man beim embed-tag einstellen, dass er die Datei erst beim anklicken des PLAY-Buttons lädt? Oder eine Lade-Reihenfolge einstellen? Momentan lädt er alle Dateien gleichzeitig und das zieht die Darstellungszeit der Seite ziemlich in die Höhe!


----------



## Enumerator (30. Mai 2007)

Nein, das ist browserspezifisch. Aber wie gesagt, das beste ist wohl, du nimmst nur ein <embed> Tag und gibst dem User 'per JavaScript die Möglichkeit, über eine Liste einen Track zu wählen, der dann dynamisch geladen wird.

Gruß
Enum


----------



## Enumerator (31. Mai 2007)

Wie sieht's aus, hast Du eine Lösung gefunden?

Gruß
Enum


----------



## nordi (2. Juni 2007)

Hi, ne - bis jetzt nicht! Also der InternetExplorer schmiert immer noch ab! Könnte es evtl. auch an dem Volumen der zu ladenen Dateien liegen? Also an den MB? Problem ist eben, ich kann nicht wirklich was am Layout ändern, weil das ein Kunde so haben will! Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten MP3s in einer Seite einzubinden, wo man auch die Bedienelemente PLAY, STOP & VOLUME hat? Danke schonmal für eure Antworten!


----------



## Tobias Menzel (2. Juni 2007)

Hi,

ich würde einen flashbasierten Audioplayer einsetzen. Abgesehen davon, dass das PlugIn auf den meisten Plattformen läuft (und Du mit jedem Client/OS den selben Player laufen hättest), kannst Du beliebige Kontrollen anlegen, mit Playlists arbeiten und ein eigenes Layout erstellen).

Gruß
.


----------



## nordi (2. Juni 2007)

Hi, gibt es kostenlose flashbasierte Audioplayer zum Download? Kenn mich mit Flash kaum aus - arbeite wenn mit Swish - das absolute Drag&Drop Möchtergern-Flash-Programm.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (2. Juni 2007)

Hi,

ja: In der Tutorials-Sektion findest Du ein Audioplayertutorial von mit, und auch im Flashforum solltest Du mit den Begriffen "mp3" oder "Audioplayer" mehrere kostenlose Player finden, die ich (und andere) gepostet haben.

Gruß
.


----------

